# Green terror and tetra



## swimming fish (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 3 inch green terror live in 1 20g tank alone. (yes, I'll get him a big tank later this year)I don't want him feel lonely, so I brought 6 head and tail light tetras 2 weeks ago.All of them are around 1 inch, I thought my green terror may chase them around but he can't eat them. Last night I put tetras in the tank, the green terror simple ingore them and these trtras also seems happy in the planted tank, so I went to sleep. This morning, I found two tetras were sticked on the filter, one died, half his body is missing, another almost dead, three others are swimming far from the terror. and one is missing. I spend 20 mins just can't find the missing one. can a 3 inch green terror eating a one inch tera completely? :-? by the way, the terror still looks hungry, and he finish his breakfast (10 min pellets) in one min.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Didn't the name green terror give you some inclination that the fish may be a tad belligerent ???

I would take the survivors out immediately and realise that fish don't get lonely they just breed & kill anything that fits in there mouths!!!

I have a breeding pair so they just about tolerate each other but if they werent breeding, one fish would bully the other one to death!!!


----------



## swimming fish (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought tera is faster than GT, and a small group may also help to distract GT's attention. I heard people use them as ditcher or target fish. Anyway, I'm wrong, don't know how many left after I go home  I'll put the rest back to the tank they were from.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't feel bad I recently made the same mistake. I got a new GT and a couple other cichlids. Because they were still very small, about 2-1/2", I wanted something else in the tank to make it look a little more full. I got 9 rummynose tetras when I traded in one of my old cichlids. After the first night I only had one left! Oddly enough though that one has lasted an entire month now.

I also didn't think that my cichlids were large enough or fast enough to catch them. I now know that it doesn't matter how fast they are if at night they can't see what they need to swim away from. Also never underestimate the mouth size of a young cichlid.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

In a small tank the target fish don't have anywhere to run, so even tho they are faster eventually the GT will wear them down and nail them. Even if he can't attack them he will stress them out until they die by the constant chasing.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

swimming fish said:


> I thought tera is faster than GT, and a small group may also help to distract GT's attention. I heard people use them as ditcher or target fish. Anyway, I'm wrong, don't know how many left after I go home  I'll put the rest back to the tank they were from.


Anyway there only tetra's leave them in for a nice tasty snack for the beautiful GT, i'm toying with the idea of chucking in a few guppies or minnows for my GT pair to have a feast on but it's difficult in UK as I believe it is illegal to sell or buy feeder fish, and none of the shops near me sell tiny fish such as tetra's for less than Â£1 ($2) each :? welcome to my misery :? not to mention fuel is Â£1.40 a litre too!!! That's nearly $3 a litre.

And i don't know if i can bring myself to do it actually. :-?


----------



## swimming fish (Jun 9, 2008)

hi, fishyfishyfish, you can breed your own guppies, I once got 4 guppies, 2 male and 2 female, in a 10 g tank, I got 30 or 40 fry every month.and I don't know where to put them (I only have one guppy tank at that time,  
In Netherlands, you can find tetra for 1 ~2 Euro each.but I don't want them end as feeders.


----------



## swimming fish (Jun 9, 2008)

My GT doesn't chase these tera at all, even the teras chase eachother in fornt of GT :wink: (I watch them for another 2h before I took rest tera out. )All these murders hapened at night, so I agree with cage 623, in the evening, they can't see each other well until they are too close, then GT attack, one bite is enough to kill a tiny tera.


----------

